# soap in the mud.



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

tried it. love it! more slip less pot holes:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

How much do you add bud and has any one had any bad effects


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

never tried it because I heard guys saying pant don't stick, burning eyes sanding, to slippery.

so some old guy drinking whiskey out of his boot. told me put a couple drops of soap in the mud.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm who 2 trust lol


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CSR doesn't need it. It is the only thing that makes Boral use able.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I use it when I remember!
Does sting the eyes when sanding but it does help when floating in beads with slip and pocks!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

gazman said:


> CSR doesn't need it. It is the only thing that makes Boral use able.


Would love csr gaz remember that i dont use boral by choice i am in rural area that boral has bitch slapped every supplier to sell there chit


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Would love csr gaz remember that i dont use boral by choice i am in rural area that boral has bitch slapped every supplier to sell there chit


So trust me, add soap. I have done a few jobs where Boral was supplied, it makes a huge improvement, and I haven't had any complaints about the paint not sticking. It makes it smell pretty to.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Or use no pok 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Gonna have to try it dont see how would hurt my eyes sanding ...i dont sand my base


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

How much should i use gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

About the same amount your Mrs would use to do a sink load of dishes. (Blokes don't do dishes) I am probably going to pay for that remark. 
Add that to a bucket of Lite Finish, the same amount works when mixing up a bucket of Base.:yes: There is no need to buy expensive stuff, the no frills stuff works just as well.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Ohh nice you add it to top coat yeah easy finish my favourite csr top coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Ohh nice you add it to top coat yeah easy finish my favourite csr top coat


Sorry I meant Boral Lite Finish. My Bad.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

I learned this tip from our trim tex rep. 
Lightly coat the inside of your hopper before use with dish soap and man that works good.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

no pock, for anyone interested http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...ner-no-pock-plaster-compound-additive-96.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

sheep said:


> no pock, for anyone interested http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...ner-no-pock-plaster-compound-additive-96.html


Tried it!
Cheaper with the dish soap!!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I wonder if thats all thats in no pock


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

So soap makes base coat less pocky and what does it do for top coat


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I find that Lite finish tends to thicken as you use it, some times to the extent that it leaves bare patches when boxing. With soap it runs easier. Running it through the mudrunner without soap you nearly have to have it like water but with soap you can run it thicker. Pay attention next time you see a brick layer mixing mud, they add a morter plasticiser it adds slip to the mud. Before they had plasticiser most would use a soap called Comprox.
http://www.bp.com/en_au/australia/products-services/lubricants/detergents-degreasers.html


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Im waiting for a call from the closest csr supplier who are csr anyway so i am looking at upgrading


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

or use NO Pock, US product, but we used to buy from Pro Plaster in AUS....... http://www.proplaster.com.au/drywall-compound-no-pock-1-9lt


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

sorry only read the first page of posts, before replying !!

yes dish soap is cheaper !!!:thumbup:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been using dish soap for years and have never had an issue with it. It makes the mud go on nice and smooth.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Gordy said:


> or use NO Pock, US product, but we used to buy from Pro Plaster in AUS....... http://www.proplaster.com.au/drywall-compound-no-pock-1-9lt


Aint it funny made in us shipped to aus then shipped back to the u.s lol


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

A 2 second squirt or so of Dawn (for me, brand probably doesn't matter) in a bucket of +3 keeps it from doughing up, like it does when you spot screws. Without soap by the time you get to the end of a scoop or two in the pan it's doughy, can't really do that 3-4 screw at a time swipe as well... With soap it keeps running like when you get that new scoop outta the bucket, it's like 2 completely different muds. 

I've never heard of a problem with primer sticking outside of reading about it on a forum somewhere. Haven't found a specific case detailed where a painter had primer flaking back off onto the roller, just people saying "the primer won't stick if you use soap!" I wonder how much soap that would take? Half a bottle per bucket? I wanna find out. Experiment on the side of course. (side of a closet heh heh:whistling2


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Nah im gonna try it on a multi million dollar level 5 ceiling mwauuuhhaaaahhh


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

have you ever tried to pull tape off several months after job was completed? does the soap allow the tape to really be embedded? i have made a career fixing failed tape applications. always wondered if the soap additives have paid for my cadillac.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

jackleg said:


> have you ever tried to pull tape off several months after job was completed? does the soap allow the tape to really be embedded? i have made a career fixing failed tape applications. always wondered if the soap additives have paid for my cadillac.


I would be the small amount of soap used doesn't affect it much. You would be hard pressed to remove tapes in one piece with the mud we use even if you used an entire bottle of soap!


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

jackleg said:


> have you ever tried to pull tape off several months after job was completed? does the soap allow the tape to really be embedded? i have made a career fixing failed tape applications. always wondered if the soap additives have paid for my cadillac.


AP doesn't dough up like +3 or lite blue does, never used soap for taping or 1st coating


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

Will soap also make it easier to sand ? or only no pocks?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have never used soap for taping, only when coating. I haven't noticed any difference in the mud when sanding.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

soap in the mud helps everything. taping coating everything, it jest adds more slippery to the mud. the more slip the faster I go. that's why all my tools are stainless steel more slip. well its also nice just to throw your tools in a bucket of water overnight, clean them in the morning.

and yes soap dose help pot marks. also good if your trying to get away with one coat.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

o ya as far as sanding gos with soap in the mud. It doesn't change the sandability. as in doesn't make the mud harder or softer.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

but did you know adding more water to mud makes it softer. can anyone tell me why! I can.


----------

